# People who do not read their IM's ;)



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Don't get me wrong - I'm not expecting everyone to be glued to their screens, hitting refresh every 5 seconds, just on the off-chance that an IM might appear.....

But I've got IMs sitting in my outbox from over 2 months ago 

Now I *could* just put up a post saying 'XYZ please check your IM inbox for the message that I sent last week' - but that wouldn't be nice 

So I'll just say - anyone who has expressed even the slightest interest in a burger this Sunday - could you check your inbox please?

That you! 

PS - please note that some of the people have already 

And no, I'm not going to name names


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Well you haven't IM'ed me today! My thingy was saying "You have no new messages"...


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

I have set my browser to pop-up any IM's soon as I start the forum up. Easier than having to check for them. It was one of the settings somewhere in the profile.

/waves dreams of burgers with cheese, onions and ketchup. (and the juice running down my arm) mmmmmm....


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

NUM_TT said:


> I have set my browser to pop-up any IM's soon as I start the forum up. Easier than having to check for them. It was one of the settings somewhere in the profile.
> 
> /waves dreams of burgers with cheese, onions and ketchup. (and the juice running down my arm) mmmmmm....


Me too, but I'm guessing that if you have TWO new IMs, and go in and check them, and maybe only read 1 of them, if you go back to the main Forum again, it goes back to saying "You have no new messages".

Technically that is correct, but email would say "you have 1 unread message", regardless of whether it was "new" or not...


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Num_TT - yep 

Tim - think you could be right 
(and no, I haven't sent you one *today* )
but it wasn't ages ago either 
So it wasn't you I was having a dig at


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> Num_TT - yep
> 
> Tim - think you could be right
> (and no, I haven't sent you one *today* )
> ...


Cool,. because that's my excuse, and I'm sticking to it... so if you don't like it, you can fuck right off


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

jampott said:


> Cool,. because that's my excuse, and I'm sticking to it... so if you don't like it, you can fuck right off


 :lol: :lol:

So - have you read it yet?


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

I have read my IM and replied!
This was before I read this thread so I'm a good girl!!


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

paulatt said:


> I have read my IM and replied!
> This was before I read this thread so I'm a good girl!!


top marks Paula!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I would like a burger but got no IM. Do you also do home delivery?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

V - seeing as how it's you............

No*

* But please note that this is because you live outside our delivery area 

WAY outside


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I love getting IM.  . All donations gratefully received  :wink: ...and guaranteed of a reply too :-*


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Abi,
you have IM......


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> I would like a burger


 You do?  
That's 3 hours in the gym for you :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > I would like a burger
> ...


I have found that if I am running at about 10km/h I will burn about 600 calories in 34 mins. So it is not really 3 hours that I need to burn the burger. :wink:


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


how many calories are there in a burger?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Check this link:

http://www.fitforsummer.com/caloryguide/caloriechartmcdonalds.htm

For a normal burger it is 260 and for a Big Mac it is 560. So even in the worse case I can burn it in about 33 minutes running.

So Dani...where are the 3 hours that you mentioned?


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

vlastan said:


> I have found that if I am running at about 10km/h I will burn about 600 calories in 34 mins. So it is not really 3 hours that I need to burn the burger. :wink:


600 calories in 34 mins - you must be running uphill!! 10km/h wont give you that much calorie burn.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I does, if you put down that you body weight is 225 pounds! The more you weight, the more you burn.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Running to burn a burger  Throw it in the fire, quick


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Only happened to one of them


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

vlastan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


Well, don't use the treadmill - just start running East from your house at 10km. You could probably be in Athens for September!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I will be going to Greece, but I need to be there in 3 weeks. So this time, I would rather catch the plane.

But then for the suggestion Rob. I may run it next time. :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

R6B TT said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Unless V is Jesus in disguise, after about 30km he'll be up to his little Greek neck in the North Sea* 

*I'm not saying that's a bad thing.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> [
> Unless V is Jesus in disguise, after about 30km he'll be up to his little Greek neck in the North Sea*
> 
> *I'm not saying that's a bad thing.


Not splitting hairs, me, I'd *never* do that!! :wink: but wouldn't he be in the channel :roll:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

What you guys forget is that I am a good swimmer too! :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


No, Dani - The English Channel separates England from Northern France. The North Sea separates us from Belgium and Holland, so the majority of the "Channel" is south of England...

It's a close thing, but my money is on the North Sea


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hmmm, must ask my old Geography teacher, Tim ..... and get the map out :wink:  
Never mind: it's all water to me :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> Hmmm, must ask my old Geography teacher, Tim ..... and get the map out :wink:
> Never mind: it's all water to me :roll:


Trust me... the English Channel stops around Margate, Kent...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

From one website...



> Thanet forms the bulge on the eastern border of Kent where the North Sea meets the English Channel. Actually, the â€œbulgeâ€ was an island from prehistory up to around the 17th century but over the years the waterway has silted up.


[/quote]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm, must ask my old Geography teacher, Tim ..... and get the map out :wink:
> ...


O.k. I'll trust :roll:


----------

